# Best wetcoat/spray on rinse off product?



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

As above - winter is very much coming and I'm after some recommends on the best rinse off sealant?

I guess all of these are easy to use so what I'm looking for is decent durability, looks are a bonus but my car is already protected so it's got to bond to pretty much anything. 

Any ideas? 

Cheers

Matty


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Krystal kleen purity x is very good, 10ml in 500ml water for first application then top ups of 1-5ml when needed.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Choppy said:


> Krystal kleen purity x is very good, 10ml in 500ml water for first application then top ups of 1-5ml when needed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks Choppy, I'll give it a look


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

So from what I've seen I've got the choices of - 

KKD Purity X
Autoglanz HydReSeal
Gyeon WetCoat
CarPro Hydro2/lite/foam

Anybody had experience with the others I've listed?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Carchem hydro coat


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Both the Tac Systems products are very good...

WaterGlass is a spray on wipe over the rinse product and it will give you an easy 2-3months of lovely beading and a glass like shine when freshly washed....I have tested it on the 208 and that spends a lot of time parked at LHR in the long stay carparks. Just be careful if you apply it and the sun is out as it does dry out quickly and can leave streaking.

Before:





After:





The Mystic Water repellant foam also works really well not quite as durable as WaterGlass but for a quick bling effect after a wash then rinse...foam the car down with it swap over to your normal lance then blast it off....very impressive stuff!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I just ordered CarPro Hydro2 lite, hope it's good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Water glass and hydro2 are good but I found quite pricey per application, I use water glass as a wheel sealant as I can spray the barrels too.
Just to add another to the list is Envy FA and nanolex wash coat but again both are more expensive than purity x per application.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

As above TAC water glass is really good and fairly durable


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Anyone used autoperfekt pure cote as I have a sample I'm going to give a go. It says 12 months durability on the bottle


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

funkydunk said:


> Anyone used autoperfekt pure cote as I have a sample I'm going to give a go. It says 12 months durability on the bottle


I didn't like it, don't think they even sell it anymore as they have one called spray cote now.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## savbmw (Jan 19, 2015)

*Fireball Products*

I've very recently tried some samples of Fireball range (Car shampoo, Premium easy coat and the Hydrophobic Foam) and I've been impressed with all three - so much so I ordered the full size bottles!

Fireball Premium Easy Coat has to be the easiest way to apply a Superhydrophobic coating to any surface, you simply apply to a wet surface, leave up to 30 seconds (no longer!) and water blast off (from bottom to top) 
Premium Easy Coat has been designed to be used whether your car has a coating currently on it or none at all. Another benefit of Premium Easy Coat is that it can be used on all surfaces and not just paint. This means you can apply it to windows, trim and metals around your vehicle.

The Hydrophobic snow foam is applied AFTER the car has been washed, it can be applied using a pressure washer or a hand held sprayer (I used a Mesto Foamer). Simply leave it on the car for 3-5 mins then rinse off. Superb beading effect on both cars that I have used it on (1 car is brand new and the other 1 is 13 years old - both had previously been waxed ready for Winter a couple of weeks prior to using the Fireball products).

Both products are quick and easy to apply and appear to be economical. Definately a 'must have' product - especialy for the Winter.:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Well I'm gonna go with the majority and get some TAC Waterglass. Is this spray on with a bottle or through a lance then blast off?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Both the Tac Systems products are very good...
> 
> WaterGlass is a spray on wipe over the rinse product and it will give you an easy 2-3months of lovely beading and a glass like shine when freshly washed....I have tested it on the 208 and that spends a lot of time parked at LHR in the long stay carparks. Just be careful if you apply it and the sun is out as it does dry out quickly and can leave streaking.
> 
> ...


Just read this again, so spray on with mist trigger, wipe with a wash mitt? Then rinse? Sorry nick just wanna be clear on application before I order. It needs to be quick and easy for it serve it's purpose if you know what I mean


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> Just read this again, so spray on with mist trigger, wipe with a wash mitt? Then rinse? Sorry nick just wanna be clear on application before I order. It needs to be quick and easy for it serve it's purpose if you know what I mean


Spot on and it is quick for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Spot on and it is quick for sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on thanks fella


----------



## Bradcarter90 (Mar 25, 2015)

+1 on the KKD Purity X, great product!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm with savbmw, Fireball Easy Coat seems to be better than Waterglass


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You guys are forgetting the Granddad of them all 

Have a look here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367523


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My recommend are CarPro Reload (on a wet car) or CarChem Hydro Coat :thumb:

The CarChem Hydro Coat is a very underated product IMHO


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

With regards to Water Glass, Apply to wet paint, I personally use a sponge to spread it and then rinse off. Remember you dilute it before using 1:3 (product:water)
You can just spray and rinse but by spreading it you make it go further so you end up using less thus more friendly on the wallet.
I personally have only used water glass and purity x as spray on rinse sealants and purity x is more economical but I find the finish of water glass glossier and slicker. Don't get me wrong, you definitely will not be disappointed with the finish and protection of purity x and the bottle literally lasts for ages and for that reason it is really popular. Some may also find it easier to use as you snow foam style it on which is cool.
The new one I will be trying is bouncers bead juice - looking forward to that.

Mystic Water Repellent is basically a maintenance product. My preferred method of using this is as a shampoo. 8 caps in a bucket with water, use your wash mitt, wash the car as normal. It cleans and protects at the same time. You can't use this on heavily soiled cars as the cleaning agents if you like are not as good as out and out shampoos. 

Hope that helps

Imran


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

This is before water glass (look at the rear door, the front door is already wearing something)



This is after water glass (again look at the read door)


----------

